# Horsey bedroom makeover!!



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Wallpaper murals are a quick way to make over a room. There are lots of horsey ones out there. horse wallpaper mural images

You can also use a wooden tack trunk as a storage chest. Fancy bits, although not always great to use on horses, look nice hanging on walls. You can use horseshoes as curtain tie backs. You can spray paint them any color as well.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a ton of old QH and Paint horse journals laying around, so I tore all the stud ads out of them and taped them on my walls, 5 rows from the top. Love it!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

use a bucket as a rubbish bin


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I use old horse calendars to create collages! It's great, because even if you don't have any calenders, any that are left by know are just being given away for like $1 or less.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd go to flea markets and garage sales and stuff like that to find old tack. I had a super old bridle hanging on my mirror for a long time, it really makes it look vintage and horsey


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Ali M said:


> I'd go to flea markets and garage sales and stuff like that to find old tack. I had a super old bridle hanging on my mirror for a long time, it really makes it look vintage and horsey


I go antique-ing and look for old horse stuff! It's fun! Recently I just bought a copper-cut out horse to hang on my wall. I didn't like the copper color but I liked the horse itself, so I bought it. I should post pics! I spray painted it white and I am going to paint something cute on it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, here's my room if anyone wants ideas. Easier to post pics than explain, lol!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

trouble is i gotta find a way to make it look neat and EXTREMELY horsey... mum haters posters so thats a no-go


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Equiniphile : Holy cow! That is one very impressive bedroom!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

There's a website that makes removeable wall stickers. They just go right up and won't take the paint off (if that's what your mom is worried about). They have some cool designs, and I *THINK* you can even make some of your own and order them. Plus they look very classy and professional!

Dezign With a Z - Removable Wall Decals - Decorative Modern Stickers for home & office spaces


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok thanx i'll look


----------

